# NCEES practice exam



## Adrianmertzan (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello everyone!

Does anybody have the practice questions solved with explanations? Some of the answers are very confusing. I went thru them twice already.


----------



## MTO (Apr 9, 2015)

Do a search for "NCEES", there is a lot of good explanations in the forum already


----------



## Kovz (Apr 10, 2015)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=24891


----------

